# approx 29 gallon rebuild



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

So I got another tank. I think its a 29 gallon tank, and I think it's called a flat back hexagon. I plan on this becoming a tropical tank, at some point in the near future. I bought it at a garage sale for 10 bucks! I couldn't believe it myself. so now she's cleaned, amateur resealed and the sealant is drying as I speak. Im going to test it on monday, and I need suggestions on stocking options. so thanks and updates will be provided. http://i.imgur.com/T0nVJG0.jpg


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice! And a great deal too. I assume the stand came with the tank? If it did, you got a steal of a deal.


----------



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

yes, the tank came with the stand. I just need to save up some money for the equipment that im going to need.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Planted or not?
Aggressive, semi aggressive, community?
Looking for a show fish or schools?

Answer these and you will get all sorts of ideas thrown at you lol, nothing better then getting to design another tank.


----------



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

1. I like the real look of a planted tank.
2. I'm thinking a community tank because of more variety.
3. I'm open to either show fish or schools, maybe both!

Im still not sure if I should go for plain jane gravel, or black sand......:fish9:

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful! 


Wild bettas!!! Just kidding. What kind of fish are you into?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Rummynose tetras,harlequin rasboras,Albino cories ,Red cherry shrimp lots of color and sturdy stock.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor throw whatever you are thinking about into this site and it will do a fairly good job of letting you know compatibility and stocking level


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice. i guess your planning on filling the tank with water and test for leaks? i hope you don't. what kind of hood is on it? as far as stocking tetras and some cory cats would be nice. its really up to you on what you like. good luck with the tank


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I'm green with envy, what a steal for 10 bucks. Keep us posted.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

btyder said:


> 1. I like the real look of a planted tank.
> 2. I'm thinking a community tank because of more variety.
> 3. I'm open to either show fish or schools, maybe both!
> 
> ...


I figured as much..LOL..same size and shape couldn't have been a coincidence. Since joining here, took everyone's advice on real plants, and so glad i did.


----------



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

UPDATE------ The tank holds water! So now I need to save up money for equipment.
I will be buying equipment in July. more updates coming soon!


----------



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

UPDATE______________________________
Sorry about the two month wait. I've had a lot going on in the last month or two. anyways, i bought the heater and filter today, got a light at a garage sale for 25 cents,and got 20 pounds of gravel. i also got a rock from the beach near where i live. here is the picture. fish coming soon.
<a href="http://imgur.com/a1PUAFX"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/a1PUAFX.jpg?1" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow when you said "a" rock you weren't kidding were you ? Nice character, I tend to shy away from those flat yet round and
mostly black "river pebbles" so that one is anything but, for sure. Looks like roots might cling to it if you wanted to try some
narrow leaf Java Fern on it. I feel confident that Java Moss would cling to it though. I looked through a plants list(link below)
and found a colorful one that only gets 1'2" tall. Also on that list but out of stock right now. You might also contact JC from
this link as he is one of us and has rave reviews on his plants.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f35/jcs-awesome-plants-sale-34116.html
Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Rotala Magenta
Freshwater Plants: Freshwater Aquarium Plant Species for the Home Aquarium
I think that the plant in the link(also available in just green called indica) would be nice as the background plant as it would
not need to be trimmed so would always have natural looking tops. When trimming plants which are a type which grow taller
than my tank I go through a couple of weeks when the tops looks trimmed of course.
Lighting then would be your issue as the top for that tank only provides for one T8 bulb. A combination of these would get 
light into your tank for under $20...and good light too.
Zoo Med Ultra Sun Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulb at PETCO
Feit Electric 42-Watt (200W) Daylight Twist CFL Light Bulb-ESL40TN/D at The Home Depot
And this can be hung over the tank...
Commercial Electric 300-Watt Incandescent Brooder Clamp Light-CE-303PDQ at The Home Depot
Any plant/w any color but green needs mega light to maintain that other color. This combo would out do any T8 bulb that you
would get to go in that single bulb fitting at the top of the conventional top for that tank.
It goes without saying that anything which I've said is a combination of thinking out loud and suggestion only so keep the pix
coming for us to see how it grows.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

Good looking tank for sure!


----------



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

UPDATE_____________
I have bought fish! i got two dalmatian mollies, and 5 zebra danios to start.
i also bought a few ludwigia plants as more of a foreground plant, and a watermilfoil as the background plant. a few pieces fell off of the watermilfoil, so i just planted those in front of the main watermilfoil. watermilfoil may or may not be the right name for this plant.
<a href="http://imgur.com/Tg39Uwi"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/Tg39Uwi.jpg?1" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------

